# Fredrik Odman Photography



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 7, 2005)

​Strange and often very cool: http://www.fredrikodman.com
​


----------



## ShockWave (Apr 26, 2005)

Scott Mutter is another of my favourite photographers ...
Giger one of my favourite artists


----------



## ShockWave (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.giger-art.com/surreal/Scott-Mutter.html


----------

